# Thunderbird build fail



## akregator (May 28, 2012)

Hello,

I try to build mail/thunderbird and I have this error:


```
c++ -o nsMemoryReporterManager.o -c -I../../dist/stl_wrappers -I../../dist/system_wrappers -include
 ../../config/gcc_hidden.h -DMOZILLA_INTERNAL_API -D_IMPL_NS_COM -DEXPORT_XPT_API -DEXPORT_XPTC_API -D_IMPL_NS_GFX
 -D_IMPL_NS_WIDGET -DIMPL_XREAPI -DIMPL_NS_NET -DIMPL_THEBES  -DSTATIC_EXPORTABLE_JS_API -DMOZ_THUNDERBIRD=1
 -DOSTYPE=\"FreeBSD9\" -DOSARCH=FreeBSD -DEXCLUDE_SKIA_DEPENDENCIES  -DOS_LINUX=1 -DOS_POSIX=1  -D_IMPL_NS_COM
 -I../../ipc/chromium/src -I../../ipc/glue -I../../ipc/ipdl/_ipdlheaders  -I./../build -I../../xpcom/ds  -I. -I.
 -I../../dist/include -I../../dist/include/nsprpub  -I/usr/local/include/nspr
 -I/usr/ports/mail/thunderbird/work/comm-release/mozilla/dist/include/nss      -fPIC -I/usr/local/include -fno-rtti
 -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wcast-align
 -Wno-invalid-offsetof -Wno-variadic-macros -Werror=return-type -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -msse3 -fno-exceptions
 -fno-strict-aliasing -fshort-wchar -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -pipe -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED
 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0
 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0
 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1
 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/libpng -I/usr/local/include/gtk-unix-print-2.0
    -I/usr/local/include -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include ../../mozilla-config.h
 /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird/work/comm-release/mozilla/xpcom/base/nsMemoryReporterManager.cpp
/usr/ports/mail/thunderbird/work/comm-release/mozilla/xpcom/base/nsStackWalk.cpp: In function
 'nsresult NS_StackWalk(void (*)(void*, void*), PRUint32, void*, uintptr_t)':
/usr/ports/mail/thunderbird/work/comm-release/mozilla/xpcom/base/nsStackWalk.cpp:1679: error:
 '_Unwind_Backtrace' was not declared in this scope
gmake[5]: *** [nsStackWalk.o] Erreur 1
gmake[5]: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....
gmake[5] : on quitte le rÃ©pertoire Â« /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird/work/comm-release/mozilla/xpcom/base Â»
gmake[4]: *** [libs] Erreur 2
gmake[4] : on quitte le rÃ©pertoire Â« /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird/work/comm-release/mozilla/xpcom Â»
gmake[3]: *** [libs_tier_platform] Erreur 2
gmake[3] : on quitte le rÃ©pertoire Â« /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird/work/comm-release/mozilla Â»
gmake[2]: *** [tier_platform] Erreur 2
gmake[2] : on quitte le rÃ©pertoire Â« /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird/work/comm-release/mozilla Â»
gmake[1]: *** [default] Erreur 2
gmake[1] : on quitte le rÃ©pertoire Â« /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird/work/comm-release/mozilla Â»
gmake: *** [default] Erreur 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird.
```

And this error with firefox too. We can find this error many times with a google search, but no solved...

System configuration:

FreeBSD 9-STABLE rebuilt yesterday (Sunday 27), all ports rebuilt this day (with portmaster).

/etc/src.conf


```
WITHOUT_BIND=
WITH_BSD_GREP=
#WITHOUT_CLANG=
WITHOUT_FLOPPY=
WITHOUT_GAMES=
#WITHOUT_GCC=
WITHOUT_GDB=
WITHOUT_HTML=
WITHOUT_IPFILTER=
WITHOUT_MAIL=
WITHOUT_MAILWRAPPER=
WITHOUT_PORTSNAP=
```

/etc/make.conf


```
CFLAGS= -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -msse3
WITH_NEW_XORG="YES"
HAVE_INTEL_TRUE=''
HAVE_INTEL_FALSE='#'
KERNCONF=LERYAN
NO_WERROR=
WERROR=
# added by use.perl 2012-05-28 02:38:39
PERL_VERSION=5.12.4
```


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2012)

akregator said:
			
		

> /etc/make.conf
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Remove those and never set it again.


----------



## akregator (May 29, 2012)

This doen't solve the problem, even when recompiling devel/libunwind.

The solution found (ugly) for the moment:

mail/thunderbird/work/comm-release/mozilla/xpcom/base/nsStackWalk.cpp:1679
Comment lines 1679 to 1682.


----------



## akregator (May 29, 2012)

So:

[cmd=]pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg*[/cmd]

and reinstall everything. Now it works, and with 
	
	



```
CFLAGS+=-msse3
```


----------



## SirDice (May 30, 2012)

Stop mucking about with CFLAGS. Flags are likely to break things and you're not going to get a lot of "improvement" anyway.


----------



## rpowell47 (Jun 4, 2012)

Here is how I compiled and am using thunderbird-12.0.1:


```
# cd /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird
# make install clean
```
Rec*ei*ved error message in the /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird/work/comm-release directory
(sorry, did not make copy for here), but then carried out a

```
# cd /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird/work/comm-release
# ./configure
# cd /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird/ 
# make install clean
```

Rusult: thunderbird-12.0.1 finished the install.

Note: This is on FreeBSD 9.0 and a current up-to-date gnome2 GUI.


----------

